# Shredder



## rickzeien (Aug 12, 2019)

I purchased this shredder from Ebay. 

10 HP diesel motor. It has 9 hammers that are reversible. One edge is never used and the other has only light wear. 

It had electric start but I had to repair the harness and mount the key switch. I also added a battery box. Needs the battery yet. 

Also added a reciever box that I will vent to a baghouse dust collector. 

Made by mbmmllc. Works well.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/11U120BMWAlPEWSo9D4VEYntP9H8JYaIp/view?usp=drivesdk


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Aug 12, 2019)

Wrong link. Sorry. 







Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Aug 13, 2019)

I might be seen as pedantic here however isn't that a hammer mill Rick rather than a shredder? 

Looks good though!

Jon


----------



## butcher (Aug 13, 2019)

I always thought that the name for a hammer mill was called an industrial shredder, but then again I still pack them thar taters up yonder in a poke.

I really like the ball mill, Nice Work.


----------



## butcher (Aug 13, 2019)

Axil type industrial shredders look just like large paper shredders.


----------



## rickzeien (Aug 13, 2019)

anachronism said:


> I might be seen as pedantic here however isn't that a hammer mill Rick rather than a shredder?
> 
> Looks good though!
> 
> Jon


It is a hammer mill. I just called it by what I plan to do with it. Shred things. 

I used to make foam patterns for lost foam casting hammers, rotors and wear plates for car shredders.

They were erroneously called car shredders but were in fact hammer mills. 

Old habits die hard. LOL

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Aug 13, 2019)

Here is it's big brother. This is actually a knife mill. The bottom discharge unit needs to be rebuilt. 











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher (Aug 13, 2019)

I would not want to get my arm caught in that thing while it was running.
What arm?


----------



## rickzeien (Aug 13, 2019)

butcher said:


> I would not want to get my arm caught in that thing while it was running.
> What arm?


What arm is right. There is another part that bolts on top. It has two purposes. 

1. It is on an angle so it prevents shredded particles from flying out the top. 

2. It prevents anyone from foolishly putting their arm anywhere near the rotors thinking they could clear a possible jam. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kernels (Aug 13, 2019)

Very nice bit of kit, are you able to run it with water flowing through to control the dust and various fibers ?


----------



## rickzeien (Aug 13, 2019)

kernels said:


> Very nice bit of kit, are you able to run it with water flowing through to control the dust and various fibers ?


Yes. Both can be run wet. The larger unit was run wet in its prior use. That is why I have to rebuild the lower discharge portion. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Nov 20, 2019)

Finally starting the rebuild process on the knife mill. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1S67S5M_GngjmC1MQPelbj_-X7GEn83cB/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

